# Lights



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Currently my skiff came with portable battery powered (AAA) bow and aft lights.

I am considering adding lights powered off of my trolling motor battery.

Any recommendations on some to look at? I have a trolling motor on the bow, so I am guessing I will need to mount them in the stern and port. The stern one would more then likely be mounted to my poling platform.

I’m either going to have them attached to a switch , or alligator clips (clip them onto battery when needed).


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Get LED, they draw less amperage and are usually sealed to help prevent damage by saltwater.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a couple of these on my bay boat. I like how they start out dim and ramp up in brightness over a few seconds, a quick flick of the switch will lock in your preferred brightness level.

https://www.apexlighting.com/boat-lights/flood-deck-lights/caprera-2-led-flood-light-dual-color/


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I just had my bow lights go out on my skiff, so I'm looking for a replacement. Also, I'm interested in reducing the amount of wiring to the absolute bare minimum. Are there any good battery-powered options out there? I have seen the Navisafe lights on a couple skiffs but they have mixed reviews on Amazon. I like the concept and the magnetic mounting. Anyone here tried these?


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

My Navisafe stern light lasted two outings before dying. New batteries didnt fix the issue either. The light stayed in a safe dry spot when not in use. I personally wouldnt recommend, though I've heard of others having no issues with them.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

marshrat said:


> I just had my bow lights go out on my skiff, so I'm looking for a replacement. Also, I'm interested in reducing the amount of wiring to the absolute bare minimum. Are there any good battery-powered options out there? I have seen the Navisafe lights on a couple skiffs but they have mixed reviews on Amazon. I like the concept and the magnetic mounting. Anyone here tried these?


One issue with the navisafe lights is: you really need to buy 2 of them - one for the 360 white stern light, and one for the green/red bow light, for a total of $150... At that price point, I would say just get the wired LEDs that you don't have to remember to pack AAA batteries on every trip


----------

